# HEADLIGHT WASHER COVER



## ZEF078 (Nov 12, 2014)

2009 Z51
I lost the left headlight washer cover and tried to find it online with the right part number without success ( Koito 63957)
If anyone knows the correct part number, thanks to post.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

That's not a Nissan part number, but a Koito part number. Koito is a company that makes headlamps and headlamp washers, among other things, and likely the OEM supplier of the washers on your Murano. Headlamp washers are not available in the US on Nissan models, so I'm assuming you are in another country. You may want to check with a local Nissan dealer.


----------

